# Ranger Banshee Extreme review



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

there was just a post in the General Discussion area about 1-2months ago that has some reviews from different microskiff members. I think you will find it worth a read, they look sick! good luck


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1260656129


----------

